# ATI vs. Nvidia



## Viper_86

Ok guys, i know theres a lot of ppl with different opinions about video cards...the 2 top companies out there is ATI and Nvidia...i personally prefer ATI over Nvidia anyday...best card on the market right now is the x800 pro which is a totally kick ass card...from wut i hear...Nvidia is still a very good company..but i would rather have an ATI Radeon...which i have the 9800 pro as of now.


----------



## Praetor

A "poll" indictaes little since many people tend to go for the fanboy approach without explainations  Seriously though you cant compare the two companies that much ... not at that broad of a category at least. Overall, takign into the account the entire history of both companies and the Marketing, Financial and Technological achievements, they are on par perhaps with nVidia taking a slight lead here and ATI taking a lead there. Back in the day, it was ATI that was the premier card, they lost that spot to nVidia and now have worked themselves back to a viable position on roughly even footing. 

If you consider the bungles of each company we have: GF4MX, ATI Drivers, GFX5200, 64bit-ATi cards in a 256-bit era, GFX5800, X600/X300 .... both companies have had their fair share of bungles.


----------



## Viper_86

Praetor said:
			
		

> A "poll" indictaes little since many people tend to go for the fanboy approach without explainations


well actually my reason for liking ATI over nVidia is because they outperform nVidia at this point with their grafix...so its true that nVidia does have a little faster cards...well until the x800 came out...its not enuf to really tell a difference...therefor i choose on grafix and overall performance...wich ATI has the battle won. and i havent much reason from u...im guessin we have a nVida fanboy here...and polls indicate wut company they prefer and have had better experiences with...tho its true that some ppl do take the fanboy approach...there r a lot of ppl who base their decision and experience.


----------



## Praetor

> well actually my reason for liking ATI over nVidia is because they outperform nVidia at this point with their grafix...so its true that nVidia does have a little faster cards


Yes but nVidia tends to outperform ATI as far as chipsets and investments go as well as drivers (esp. Linux drivers). Speed only means so much if you can get the thing to work heehee



> there r a lot of ppl who base their decision and experience.


Yep ... and the community is better of with more of them ... cuz then the people who dont know the ins and outs can actually get a coherent explaination as to why people suggest "Go ATI" or "Go nVidia" rather than just abrupt comments cheering on one company and putting down the other. It seems that the word "because" is seriously lacking when people give suggestions heehee


----------



## Hellfire

Well I find myself a  ATI person all the way, specially since I got my G-cube


----------



## Nephilim

My loyalties lie with performance and how much of it I can get within a certain price range. Who makes it is secondary


----------



## darkd3vil

my loyalties lie with who ever i can afford.


----------



## Praetor

> my loyalties lie with who ever I can afford.


LOL well said!  I know that fact all too well  (damn student lifestyle hehe)


----------



## 4W4K3

nvidia...never had a problem with my nvidia cards. first ATi card i bought overheated, would not overclock, and had crap performance. the lower end nvidia did better. but thats just my experience...the 9800PRO is a great card. but i'd take a 5900XT over it...i plan ot anyways.


----------



## Blazer

id rather have ATI myself...im getting the X800 pro sooner or later , can't wait! I have been really pleased by the performance and power that ATI has to offer. Ive also had 1 or 2 nVidia cards, not too bad but i prefer ATI over nVidia.


----------



## Nephilim

I'd have to say that with this newest generation I like the X800 the best. I don't get real excited about a two-slot card and that needs two power connectors. I guess it's an efficiency thing for me since the X800 give comparable performance in a much sleeker package.


----------



## 4W4K3

Nephilim said:
			
		

> I'd have to say that with this newest generation I like the X800 the best. I don't get real excited about a two-slot card and that needs two power connectors. I guess it's an efficiency thing for me since the X800 give comparable performance in a much sleeker package.



i do like the look of the X800 series. even though the 6800 does better, i think both cards are good buyz.


----------



## SpetsnaZ

http://graphics.tomshardware.com/graphic/20040721/coolfx_ultra-07.html

Check this out, it's  pretty much self explanatory. The tests are for Gainward's card but look at ATI's FPS vs NVIDIA's FPS.


----------



## Nephilim

I just checked out the link to Tom's and both cards are within a few FPS of each other. The largest gap between the 6800 Ultra and the X800XT PE was 8 FPS. Not enough to even notice in the real world.


----------



## 4W4K3

SpetsnaZ said:
			
		

> http://graphics.tomshardware.com/graphic/20040721/coolfx_ultra-07.html
> 
> Check this out, it's  pretty much self explanatory. The tests are for Gainward's card but look at ATI's FPS vs NVIDIA's FPS.



tom's hardware is...well...lets just say they get some $$$$ out of those reviews. i wouldn't trust them, but i'm not saying that just for ATi or nvidia.


----------



## Zeon

I just got my x800 XT PE from compusa and I love it. Either card you get will play games beautifully and quickly. As for the 6800 having 3.0 shader support first you need games that are going to fully take advantage (besides Farcry) of the feature before it matters. Unless Doom 3 uses 3.0. But with the AF and AA turned on and up (on the Ati cards) the games will still look beautiful. UT 2004 looks amazing and the renderings on the reflections and water are stunning. No regrets here.  

As for bench marks…they don’t mean anything. Buy what you want/afford.

Another thing is that PCI-Express will be coming up within the year and ATI’s card x880 XT will then supposedly be the fastest video card then. So my high end card will only be high end for about 6 months. But I’m not switching to PCI-Express until Amd makes the switch. The next processor I want to get is a FX-55 when they release it. When they do, I don’t they’ll be building new Motherboards for it with PCI-Express.


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Every website gets paid to advertise products, but those are tests so I doubt they get paid..........it would be pretty bad marketting if they would base their test results on who pays the more money. That would suck....but TOMS HARDWARE doesn't affect the sales market to the point that NVIDIA or ATI would want to pay them to say their cards render more FPS than their rivals!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Praetor

> Every website gets paid to advertise products, but those are tests so I doubt they get paid


Very true and i've noticed over the years THG _does_ have bias although in general they tend to contain it as much as possible... bias still (kinda dissapointing for something of that calibre though)



> That would suck....but TOMS HARDWARE doesn't affect the sales market to the point that NVIDIA or ATI would want to pay them to say their cards render more FPS than their rivals!!!!!!!!!!!


Argueable... we've both seen people running around quoting this quoting that off THG without (a) using common sense (b) looking at the big picture and (c) taking those benchmarks with a grain of salt.... all those people running around giving "advice" to people not-in-the-know ... that affects sales


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Very true, but those benchmarks are a tool and not decision makers. Those who make suggestions that are "not-in-the-know " basicaly affect sales like for example FUTUR SHOP (caugh caugh f$%ck*&g as$*&o%$les) but this makes FORUMS like these so much more powerful. Companies should take advantage of forums likes these to get a USER'S FEEDBACK...now that is powerful marketting !!!! Let me say that a well knowledged user can be a very good and influencial sales person...not working for any company. 

Personnaly, I like forums like these for the simple fact that I get more info on the product I want to buy that when I go into a certain store for the simple fact that no one here is making a profit on "suggestions" and all the bla bla. That's how I bought my Mountain Bike, after getting some good technical advice from MB Forums. 

In conclusion, I would rather come to one of these forums, talk about what I want, what I need and ask for advice. I get good advice from people who know what they talk about (Most of them Hehe), I get knowledge on PCs, technical info, links to good websites (benchmarks) so that when I decide to make a decision based on everything I have learned, I am shure of getting what is best for me. 

If you sum it all up, forums, benchmarks and websites....you get alot more info than a sales rep at FUTUR SHOP !!!


----------



## 4W4K3

if you search through tom's hardware thay are extremisized intel/nvidia site.they NEVER give gigabyte, asus, msi bad reviews. but if you look at an abit review they always seem not to mention the quality and high overclockability. one idiot even said that a64 was nothing compared to the intel p4 northwood...what kind of idiot is he?...and he continues to say that a64 has no real performance gains...how in the world did he get to write articles for tom??? you'd have to find that one the site...im too lazy lol. they do write some top notch reviews though, like the 5ghz p4 a few months ago. that one seemed to be on level.


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Everyone is intitled to their opinion, and I think that websites like Tom's Hardware are just pieces to a puzzle of opinions and benchmarks.....it's up tu you the reader to get as most info as possible and make your own decision on what is good and what is less good. 

It's all about marketing........nothing else! Every one likes a perticular brand and some epople will have trouble saying another brand is also good...but there are some people who are bias to what ever brand. A team of writters has many members, some might be true to the principle of fairness in not promoting what they like better but instead give an honest opinion based on test results............but some others like to sell what they like or what they are paid under the table to sell...get it !!!!!!! Personaly, I think that Tom's hardware is 90 % straight up honest !! But that's one man's opinion.


----------



## Praetor

> Personaly, I think that Tom's hardware is 90 % straight up honest


I'd say that's a fair analysis


----------



## SpetsnaZ

I'd say that's a fair analysis (quoted from Praetor)

Hey, of course I'm fair, I'm bias to all website reviews hehe


----------



## 4W4K3

SpetsnaZ said:
			
		

> Personaly, I think that Tom's hardware is 90 % straight up honest !! But that's one man's opinion.



i'd say information wise thats about right. im just more upset about what they DON'T promote, or what they DE-PROMOTE (word?) but just like u said, its an opinion lol. you can never find a website that suites your every need...


----------



## Praetor

Yet ... hopefully ComputerForum will blossom


----------



## SpetsnaZ

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> or what they DE-PROMOTE (word?)



Not a word, but here's a variable : degrade


----------



## 4W4K3

SpetsnaZ said:
			
		

> Not a word, but here's a variable : degrade



i knew it wasn't a word...close enough though.


----------



## Turkishmoose

Dıd anyone consider the fact that Nividas new card supports Direct X 9.0c and Ati does not??? Could be a problem for people who like to think ahead.

Either way, i'm still an ATI fan, i think the girl thats on the promotions of the new ATI card is much hotter than the mermaids on the promotions of NIVIDA.....just an opinion


----------



## SpetsnaZ

Turkishmoose said:
			
		

> i think the girl thats on the promotions of the new ATI card is much hotter than the mermaids on the promotions of NIVIDA.....just an opinion




SO Then you must drink COORS LIGHT cuz Molson ex has boys on its commercials!!!


----------



## 4W4K3

i wouldn't care if nvidia's mascot (<whatever) was a big fat hairy white guy, i'd still buy them lol.


----------



## Turkishmoose

Hey, marketing is what sells products....

And ATI seems to be winning in the pole so something must be working for em. I mean besides the fact they're very good cards.....


----------



## Praetor

> Hey, marketing is what sells products....


Dunno how much that rule applies to $400+ videocards  realistically i think there's too much emphasis on the proverbial pissing contest and not enough on enjoying your hardware


----------



## SpetsnaZ

True.....that's why we have forums like this one.......less proverbial pissing more hands on talk.


----------



## Turkishmoose

SpetsnaZ said:
			
		

> True.....that's why we have forums like this one.......less proverbial pissing more hands on talk.




I love computerform.com


----------



## Nephilim

I have to say that I've thoroughly enjoyed my short time here so far due to mature, respectful and intelligent discussion to be found. This an outstanding forum and surely there are good things in store for this site


----------



## smadge

speaking of that. when was this site foundeded. probably recently because everybody joined in july.
-smadge


----------



## 4W4K3

Nephilim said:
			
		

> I have to say that I've thoroughly enjoyed my short time here so far due to mature, respectful and intelligent discussion to be found. This an outstanding forum and surely there are good things in store for this site



AMEN! lol. every other forum i frequent seems to have little tards running around starting fights and challenging admins, causing trouble, i hate it! i have yet to see a match here go on longer than it should, if at all.


----------



## Hellfire

Oh.. I have to agree, Alot of forums have they're lil pricks now and then  this is nice and calm.. and doesn't promose/let u disguss illegal stuff (not that I would  )


----------



## ian

> when was this site foundeded. probably recently because everybody joined in july.


It was founded on 30 November 2003, but things really started to grow around July 04.
This was the very first thread.
http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=1&page=1
you will notice a few familiar people in that thread.


> AMEN! lol. every other forum i frequent seems to have little tards running around starting fights and challenging admins, causing trouble,


This place also sees its fair share of trouble.


> and doesn't promose/let u disguss illegal stuff


We now have a set of rules in place, and will be taking a rather hard line stance on not allowing discussions on illegal stuff. The site will have a primary focus on hardware.


----------



## Hellfire

Ahhh I see... well imma good boy anyway


----------



## pipit

oooo. that's the forum's story begun. i see
actually this is my first time i join forum like this.
lucky me. firts try..the best i got. it's a good one(from the opinion of yours).
thanx to all of u. from time to time in here i fell my knowledge on computer is more improve. although sometimes need to look up at google to find the meaning of many term.


----------



## 4W4K3

ian said:
			
		

> This was the very first thread.



let me revise...this place has no where near the problems of previous boards i've been on that got shutdown/abandoned/bought out. lol.


----------



## Grimulus

I have always been trustworthy of ATI in their graphics cards.  However from the new FPS clocks and reviews have put the Nvidia over the ATI.  I think my next card will be a Nvidia 6800(ultra hopefully.) Hopefully I will make a good choice.


----------



## 4W4K3

Grimulus said:
			
		

> I have always been trustworthy of ATI in their graphics cards.  However from the new FPS clocks and reviews have put the Nvidia over the ATI.  I think my next card will be a Nvidia 6800(ultra hopefully.) Hopefully I will make a good choice.



awesome card...as for the coin it will take to get it i cant afford it lol. im looking into THIS. good price for performance i think. the mobile radeons are soon to come out with the mobile 9800...those will be a step ahead of the desktop versions i think.


----------



## Praetor

> actually this is my first time I join forum like this.
> lucky me. firts try..the best I got. it's a good one(from the opinion of yours).


Well consider yourself welcome 



> although sometimes need to look up at google to find the meaning of many term.


Speaking for myself of course, feel free to ask for clarification if I use too much technical mumbo jumbo 



> let me revise...this place has no where near the problems of previous boards i've been on that got shutdown/abandoned/bought out. lol.


I second that 



> I think my next card will be a Nvidia 6800(ultra hopefully.) Hopefully I will make a good choice.


Buck for buck I'd think the 6800GT (midrange card) is a much better deal but that's just me



> the mobile radeons are soon to come out with the mobile 9800...those will be a step ahead of the desktop versions I think.


Geez they're really draggin the 9x00 line far arent they?


----------



## Nephilim

> Geez they're really draggin the 9x00 line far arent they?



Good designs tend to have a good amount of life in them


----------



## Praetor

Yes but I'd think they'd move to the X line for mobile chips ... maybe they're too hot or require too much power?


----------



## Flash_AAA

This is cool.  http://graphics.tomshardware.com/quickbyte/20040730/index.html


----------



## ETSA

ATI is still the best!


----------



## tweaker

This thread is more than 2 years old, there is already a sticky poll on the subject.

Thread closed.


----------

